# Controlling temp in the car



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone else struggle with maintaining a constant temperature in the car? I was so stressed out the last time I traveled with Petunia. It was 60 F outside, but with the sun sometimes shining directly on her carrier, I was going back and forth turning the A/C on and then turning the heat on.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We've never had to go on a long car trip with Pearl, but when we do take her out we use the hand warmers wrapped in fleece at the bottom of her little carrier and then I bring the thermometer with the probe poked down into the cage where she is so I can monitor the temp.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Temperature control can be fun. 

I noticed you mentioned the sun shining on the carrier causing it to get heat up. Take a light colored (white is best) towel or blanket and drape it so that it shades the carrier. Don't lay it directly on the carrier though. I use either large white bath towel or a light colored fleece cage cover that I have, and drape it over the head rest, over the seat belt, and down past the cage, kinda making a sun umbrella. White helps reflect the heat and it does really help.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can put her on the side of the car away from the sun. Blocking the sun as Kalandra mentioned also works. They sell very inexpensive baby sunshades, or what I do is use a baby receiving blanket and put it in the window and then roll the window up to hold it.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Ooh, those are great tips for creating shade! Thanks


----------



## tking (Jan 3, 2012)

In winter, I have small animal heating pad that I use with a car lighter adapter. I keep it under a blanket, under 1 side of the cage. They stay nice and toasty. It's always important to monitor temperatures, so a sticky thermometer hung on the inside of your travel container is a must. Remember too that some car's plugin's stop working once the ignition has been shut off, so keep that in mind if you stop for a bite to eat.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel your pain...I remember one of my solo driving trips to our cabin with Lily. I spent the entire 2 hours taking quick glances at the thermometer I had sitting next to me (the probe taped inside her carrier), then turning the A/C on or off, or redirecting vents, etc. :roll:


----------

